# camatillo rosewood / Dalbergia congestiflora



## phinds (May 5, 2015)

This is camatillo rosewood / Dalbergia congestiflora. It's usually a brilliant purple when first cut but changes to brownish purple over time.

David Clark is writing a book on rosewoods and there are a few that he doesn't have enough sample of so, lucky me, he's having me buy them and process them into samples and forward them on to him. I get to keep a sample every now and then but of even more interest to me, I get to take pics for the site. Since this particular species (well, these planks, anyway) pro-rate out to over $10/sample (and cost more like $20/sample from sample vendors on those rare occasions when they have them) I'm not likely to buy this stuff on my own but I like being able to add some good pics to the site.

This is a section of each of 3 planks, each 3" wide and right at 3' long. Supposedly air dried, but I'm doubtful since they prorate out to 83 lbs/cuft, 79 lbs/cuft, and for one with a fair amount of sapwood, 68 lbs/cuft.

Beautiful stuff. These are the first-cut pics without any cleanup of the surface.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

